# Questions about my Fiddler Crab



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

So, my Fiddler Crab (Pita, cause trust, he is one!) is one of the worlds greatest escape artists. I have moved everything he can climb on and out the back of the filter and he is still finding ways to get out. Found him this PM crawling on the stand. :-x My question pretty much is, if he doesn't get attacked by one of the Bostons or the cat, how long will he live OUTSIDE of the water? I can't really seem to find much in regards to that issue.

Oh! And would he do well with goldfish if I put him in my 30GL? Just a thought seeing as how its higher up and the plants, decorations and things like that don't go as close to the canopy.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

he must be getting out to get some air. lemme find the post where they have a solution to this. that outta work.

as for him surviving outside of the water, i'm not really sure.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Keeping Fiddler Crabs : http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/rarespecies/a/fiddlercrabs.htm

Solution To Them Running Out Of The Tank : http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/misc_critters/crabs_p4.htm

hope this helps.


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, that solves it. He's going back to the LFS. I don't have the ability to set up a brackish tank, and was told he was freshwater. Don't wanna hurt him, so I guess thats the best option. Thank you so much though Zakk!!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

anytime!!!!


----------

